# Cleaning Tips  !!  Got Any Good Ones To Share ?



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I thought I would start a thread on cleaning tips . We are all busy and anything that makes cleaning or laundry easier and quicker will give us more time to make soap 

1. I carry a damp rag with me when I vacuum, if I see something that needs a wipe , I can do it right then.


----------



## mamaT (May 18, 2009)

For windows, mirrors, car windows a spray bottle with a 50% solution of white vinegar and newspapers does the trick.  Anyone have tips for soap scum on the glass door of shower?  I don't like to use chemicals and vinegar just doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Have you tried a Mr. Clean sponge or lemon juice and baking soda or table salt ?

Kitn


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 18, 2009)

Shaving cream on the mirrors in your bathroom...
Doesn't take a whole lot, or you'll be trying to buff it in for days...don't ask me how I know this.

Just a tiny bit, like a quarter size to start out with, on a rag, preferably dry, & buff into the mirror.  It will keep your mirror fog free for quite a while.

I hat getting out of the shower & the mirrors all fogged up :roll:


----------



## Milla (May 18, 2009)

I absolutley hate cleaning so I try to think of ways to make it easier.  I use microfiber cleaning cloths in the bathroom to keep it looking halfway decent.

I have a blue one for the mirror and a hot pink one for the counter or everywhere else.  Inbetween regular cleanings I wipe the mirror after a shower with the glass cloth.  You do this while it's damp and it cleans it up right away.  Then I use the pink one to wipe down the counter every morning.  Just hang to dry and reuse.  Put them in the wash every week and air dry.  I also buy those flushable Method bathroom cloths for the toilet and then flush them.

I also try to straighten up every morning before I do any projects.  It doesn't always work but I don't feel so guilty.

My other tactic is to let the house get messy enough where my husband can't stand it and then he cleans it himself!


----------



## dagmar88 (May 19, 2009)

as I have animals, the vacuum cleaner holds a lot of animal hair; which get stinky when it sits there for some time.
So I suck up some laundry detergent (powder). Makes to whole house smell nice when vacuuming. 
Pop half a lemon in your microwave and turn it on the highest stand for 1 minute. Makes all the grease come right off.


----------



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

Define "cleaning"... just kidding.

I bought some cheap hand towells and cut them in half.  Use them with a little Endust (not PLEDGE!!) on my swiffer dry mop.  Collects dust just as well and you can throw in the washer.  Saves $$ to not buy the disposables.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Rubbing a damp rubber dish glove against fabric surfaces (sofas, car seats, etc) is great for getting pet hair out.


----------



## Dixie (May 19, 2009)

I keep those disposable clorox whipes in my bathroom above the toilet.

 I tend to get a lot of hairspray on the bathroom mirrors so instead of scrubbing and scrubbing I use a scrub sponge on it first and then  a newspaper.

I bought a small squiggy to clean my windows with, especially the one above the sink.

I've head, but always forget to do, to clean your ceiling fans with mineral oil, then the next time you clean them the dust doesn't go flying everywhere.

Just yesterday my husband had a paint brush laying on his desk, I picked it up while surfing the net and used it to clean the keyboard....now it's mine


----------



## ChrissyB (May 19, 2009)

I buy cheap packets of baby wipes, and keep a pack in every room, and in my car.
When I see something that needs wiping, I just get a baby wipe and do it. I use these all the time, and they are great for cleaning the bathroom floor, when you don't want to get the whole mop and bucket out.
I am also a clean as I go-er, that way there is no huge mess to deal with at anytime.


----------



## Deda (May 19, 2009)

Hire a housekeeper.


----------



## heartsong (May 19, 2009)

*x*

to clean and freshen microwave:

boil 1 cup of water with a shot of lemon jiuce.  let it steammmm up, then when it's cool grease and stuck on food comes right off, and it smells clean.

i pour the leftove juice/water into my bathroom sink and tub drain and it helps cut soap residue.


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 19, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Hire a housekeeper.



I love it! I've done it!
I swear we were sisters in another life!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2009)

I would love to hire a housekeeper. 
But then DH would ask me what do _*I *_do all day.


----------



## starduster (May 20, 2009)

*Hic....*

I have mentioned this before. I was told how some lady became a very great house cleaner: 
Everything she needed went into bucket, window cleaner, spot remover , rags etc and softdrink bottle with straw and vodka. Then she got busy to loud pumping music.
Hic ! 
 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :roll:  :wink:


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2009)

Yes I definitely clean better to loud music, it gets me motivated.


----------



## Deda (May 20, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I would love to hire a housekeeper.
> But then DH would ask me what do _*I *_do all day.



I make soap all day.

Actually, This thread sparked a convo between DH and I and we came to the conclusion that we would get a housekeeper once a week.  I had help when I worked outside of my house, but didn't think I needed it now that I'm home all day.  I think I work more now.  



			
				angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> I love it! I've done it!
> I swear we were sisters in another life!!!!



    

My favorite tips?

No top sheets, just duvets on the beds, easier to make and much neater.

Keep a vacuum on each floor.

Open cabinets in the kitchen FORCE you to keep everything organized or it will look like crap.

Laundry as a family affair - we order pizza or Chinese, or make sandwiches and margaritas, a coupe of Netflix movies and we do laundry, together, folding, cycling, hanging, ironing. It only takes a couple of hours to do 4 or 5 loads and the ugly part, folding and putting away is much easier. 

Do windows inside/outside on 4/1 and 10/1, or close (weekend).  I do inside while he does outside, goes fast, we can make hideous faces and tongue the glass, gross things like that. The kids thought we were nuts and doing them twice a year they never got that bad.


----------



## starduster (May 20, 2009)

*Deda*

Deda all I can say is *Wow*
 8)  8)  8)  Cooler than!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie (May 20, 2009)

Starduster...I love the vodka Idea! LOL Yea, no telling what I would get done!


----------



## Dixie (May 20, 2009)

I forgot one:

Grind up a lemon or lime in the garbage disposal once a week or better yet...just before company is coming.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

Well I absolutely love to clean!! I like to use bleach with water (to dilute it some) on my floors because it really kills the germs but I also like pinesole b/c the smell is WONDERFUL!! SSOOOO I mix just a tad of bleach in with my pinesole (lemon scent  :wink: ) that way I get both.

Stubborn shower scum on tile? Use an old toothbrush with some bleach, it'll take it off pretty quickly... lol I know this from G.I Parties..ugh  :roll: 

I have to clean to music, it's the only way I can clean really lol I get it from my mom.. but I have O.C.D (seriously, i'm diagnosed with it!) So I have to have my dwelling place spot cleaned.  Here in Iraq it's hard because the mud here is like no mud i've ever seen.  SOOOO I take my boots off on the carpet at the door, then I take the boots to the showers and spray them off!   In the morning I don't have to worry about tracking mud around my room.. heh

I really like the swiffer wetjet, the negative with it is that is uses a lot of pads to really get a good clean... the postive is that you have those pads... using mops over and over can get nasty lol  8) 

I like to use vinegar and water on my glass, that's something I learned from mom.. she says to use apple vinegar.. I guess it works better? not sure..


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Denture tablets clean the toilet , pop one in the water before you go to bed.The dollar store kind work.

Kitn


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Forgot one , baking soda poured in your drain followed with vinegar  and then boiling water helps bubble some of the crud out of the drain and makes it smell better.


 Music cranked is a must ..
Kitn


----------

